# BTS master



## HSPA (15 ديسمبر 2010)

يعتبر الBTS master الفني المساعد للمهندس الاتصالات عند زيارته لبرج الموبايل
ستجدون في اللينك ادناه شرح وافي لكيفية استعماله وماهية الاعطال التي يكشف عنه
http://www.google.com/search?q=bts+master&Overview=1&sa=Search&as_filetype=ppt&safe=active
عندما استخدام اللينك اعلاه ستظهر نتائج البحث اختاروا اول نتيجة بحث وهي بعنوان BTS master MT8222A بصيغة PPT 
اتمني ان يكون الموضوع شيقا ومفيدا


----------



## khaledjaser (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## العراقي12 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## medomoto (26 ديسمبر 2010)

Thank you


----------



## eng_ma7moud_3bdou (1 يناير 2011)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## searcher_2010 (1 يناير 2011)

شكراً


----------

